# Engaging auger causes screeching and then engine shut off



## Taseedorf (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi all! I know very little about snowblowers and small engines but the short of it is.... snowblower engine starts running, I can drive it around, but when I start to depress the auger on my MTD 27 inch yard machine, it starts to squeal a bit and kind of make a weird noise - and when I fully engage it, it makes a louder screech and then shuts the engine down promptly. I've looked, and there doesn't seem to be any blockage (but I live in MN and it's SUPER cold and ice is clear sometimes...)........... Also, I think the issue comes from the snow throwing part of the auger, not the blades....i can spin it manually like a quarter turn, but it almost feels like it's too close to the back plate to spin properly? Is that a thing?

Does it sound like it's definitely blocked or something? I shouldn't be able to completely manually spin the auger stuff, I don't think.... Any help appreciated.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

PULL THE SPARK PLUG WIRE FROM THE PLUG;;Before attempting to turn auger or impeller with your hands!!!
The first thing to try is if you can thaw the snowblower out. Garage with a heater or tarp? If you cant get it inside even buckets of good hot water down the chute over the back of the impeller / blower fan to melt ice build up on the back side of impeller and housing. Place boards or etc. under the tires so that the water drains towards the front . Then try to run auger with engine running.

If this does not work report back and we can look at different possible problems.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You have auger rakes and impeller blades. The auger rakes are impossible to turn. The impeller blade can be turned by hand, many times in only one direction.

Disconnect the spark plug wire
Remove the spark plug
Remove the belt cover, notice anything? Belt on? Turn the idler pulley
Remove the shear pins in the auger 
Then the auger rakes, do they spin?
Now try to turn the impeller blade, does it turn?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

You have something jammed up in the impeller, possible behind the impeller plate. The screech you hear is probably the auger belt engaging with the large pulley which is not turning, and then when you fully engage the clutch, and the belt pulls to maximum tension, it stalls the engine. 

You may have to disassemble the impeller/auger mechanism to get at whatever it is. You may also need to replace the drive belt if its trashed from the stress of the sudden stops. While your in there, check the condition of the impeller bearing behind the big pulley, and the gearbox that directs power to the auger rakes. Since you have it all apart, might be a good idea to change bearings you come across


----------



## Taseedorf (Feb 8, 2019)

thanks guys I'll check it out and see what it might be - it's SO cold out in MN now (-10 and feels colder) and I don't have a heated garage so working on it is difficult for too long. I didn't use my hands to spin actually used the end of a wood pole but will disconnect spark plug. 

Will try looking where suggested and report back with success! appreciate quick response.


I only tried this twice and it killed the engine quick, so hopefully nothing is too messed up.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Turn the chute to the left, and then Place a Piece of wood, Perhaps a 2x4 into the chute resting it on an impeller Blade. Hit wood with hammer to Free up Auger. Repeat until it spins freely, and then report back to us.


----------



## Taseedorf (Feb 8, 2019)

So it turns out that in the gap between the back plate and auger was a thick hard piece of ice looking like a bar of soap but slightly thinner. It was wedged in such a way with it couldn’t be seen unless I looked down the chute as it was turned the other way. Got a heat gun to loosen it slightly and it shot out! Thanks!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice, glad you got it fixed! And fixing it for free is even better.


----------



## PharmProf (Dec 30, 2019)

Jackmels said:


> Turn the chute to the left, and then Place a Piece of wood, Perhaps a 2x4 into the chute resting it on an impeller Blade. Hit wood with hammer to Free up Auger. Repeat until it spins freely, and then report back to us.


Brilliant! My 2004 Ariens 8524 developed the same problem three weeks ago after tackling 20" of wet, heavy Duluth snow followed by -15 degree temperatures. I have been trying to resolve the issue ever since. Jackmels' solution was the only thing that worked! Used a length of 2X2 and removed the discharge chute entirely to get the best angle of attack. Thanks to Taseedorf for asking the question so succinctly, and to Jackmels for the great, easy and cheap fix!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

PharmProf said:


> Brilliant! My 2004 Ariens 8524 developed the same problem three weeks ago after tackling 20" of wet, heavy Duluth snow followed by -15 degree temperatures. I have been trying to resolve the issue ever since. Jackmels' solution was the only thing that worked! Used a length of 2X2 and removed the discharge chute entirely to get the best angle of attack. Thanks to Taseedorf for asking the question so succinctly, and to Jackmels for the great, easy and cheap fix!



Glad to be of Help.


----------



## OldGreg (Feb 10, 2021)

Jackmels said:


> Turn the chute to the left, and then Place a Piece of wood, Perhaps a 2x4 into the chute resting it on an impeller Blade. Hit wood with hammer to Free up Auger. Repeat until it spins freely, and then report back to us.


Thank you! This worked for me as well.


----------

